# How often do you do your dog's topknot?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When we are around home I use little girl scrunchies. They come out easily, but don't break as much hair so I often deal with it everyday. If I am away at trials then I use regular bands and usually do them carefully the day before we start and they will generally hold until we get home (3-4 days).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I use the baby Terry scruchies too, and mostly do it every day. The longer it stays in, the more hair will get broken when you take it out. When I put bows on her, unless it is a very special occasion, I put the Terry scruchie on first, and try to put the rubber band over it so as not to catch too much hair in it - the rubber bands are murder on hair. And as a bonus, I can often re-use the bow.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I do Abbey's everyday, we use a scrunchie to tie her ears back when she eats but remove them immediately after. I dare not put a scrunchie in her topknot in case it falls out, some of you may remember she ate one when she was a puppy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly gets hers done everyday (with either a scrunchy type elastic or a regular 'band') but that's just a TK Pony Tail, not multiple bands......


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm glad I don't have to do this anymore. I was so bad, I broke all of his hair on the topknot, it still show 5 months later because I want to keep it long...

I admire everyone who does this, not for me !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi I should have said that the scrunchies or bands are for Lily. I don't really ever plan to keep Javelin's that long, more boyish so don't fret about Merlin being short.


----------



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

Can someone post a picture of this? I'm new to poodles I have no idea how this stuff works, or even how I want to keep her clipped yet!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I've tried several different band types with Hazel and some do hold much better than others but I usually have to redo her hair a couple of times a day. But she's a brat and will rub her hair down. I can sometime get by with 2 days in a row but by late on the 2nd day the pony tail holder is really holding on for dear life and she can't really see. 

I use several kinds of holders and have found that for her regular adult human covered elastic bands seem to be holding best. She has some terry cloth ones that I like well enough and some frilly ones that seem to slip out easier. If I want her hair to stay nice and look cute then I use elastic bands (like from the Rainbow Looms) and put more than one. But for every day use it is more grab and go sloppy pony. 

Picture #1 is the "frilly" one. I like these and they are gentle on her hair but I don't think they last as long. 

Picture #2 looks like a terry cloth one and is a pretty good example of what she looks like more often then I should admit. 

Picture #3 I can't tell what's holding her hair but it is probably a terry cloth one. This is what I imagine she looks like even when she really looks like #2. 

Picture #4 is from a long time ago, maybe 6-8 months old (she's 17 months now) but that's how I'd do her hair if I really wanted it to stay up for a couple of days. Those are Rainbow Loom type rubber bands. At 99 cents for 100 I have them in several colors. 

Picture #5 and #6 sometimes I clip a flower or fashion a braid because flowers and braids!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Great pictorial, itzmeigh--and that braid is so pretty! I usually keep Maizie in a single topknot or like your pic #4 with 3 bands. I would use a scrunchie, but she would definitely pull it out and eat it. Maybe when she's a bit more mature...


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I use the lainee bands and they typically stay put for 2-3 days with little to no breakage. What matters most is how carefully you band the hair - make sure the top knot is thoroughly brushed, parted and that no other hairs are getting snagged in it. I carefully cut the bands out as well. Mira's top knot is still growing so I put her in 2-3 bands. She also can rub her head but the only hairs that fall out are the shortest ones and they do not break.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have to do Stellas every couple days. I use the small bands when I need it to last the day but she is really bad and loves to rub her head on you like a cat and rubs her bands out! It is easier when the hair is longer but you have to go higher up with extra bands sometimes. I do the 3 band look but then I put a pretty band or scrunchy or clip over the higher one when she goes and does Therapy. It really is a labor of love when you keep the topknot long, but I love it!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Do y'all use a seam ripper to cut out the bands? I just discovered that trick and wow, so much easier to prevent hair breakage than with little scissors.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Mithy said:


> I use the lainee bands and they typically stay put for 2-3 days with little to no breakage. What matters most is how carefully you band the hair - make sure the top knot is thoroughly brushed, parted and that no other hairs are getting snagged in it. I carefully cut the bands out as well. Mira's top knot is still growing so I put her in 2-3 bands. She also can rub her head but the only hairs that fall out are the shortest ones and they do not break.


Hazel doesn't just rub her head. I'll have to video her doing it. It's the way she rubs her head that pulls it down. She's not my first banded poodle. I was taught to band poodles for AKC shows. I'm pretty good with bands.

Hazel doesn't enjoy her hair being up and the way she rubs her head tears her hair and pulls her bands out. Her eye lashes are torn all to bits because I can't get her to stop pulling her hair down.

Plus she doesn't have good hair. It could be thicker. That doesn't help with the hair damage when she goes to rubbing her head.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Do y'all use a seam ripper to cut out the bands? I just discovered that trick and wow, so much easier to prevent hair breakage than with little scissors.


I just use a pair of little scissors. Or sometimes nail clippers. But I can't tell a difference between using scissors and a seam ripper. And if your seam ripper isn't super sharp it can be hard to cut through the bands where a quick snip with the very top of the scissors will cut through every time. (I do cut through all wraps of the band so that the band falls away in little pieces.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Do y'all use a seam ripper to cut out the bands? I just discovered that trick and wow, so much easier to prevent hair breakage than with little scissors.



Suture removal scissors!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

itzmeigh said:


> Hazel doesn't just rub her head. I'll have to video her doing it. It's the way she rubs her head that pulls it down. She's not my first banded poodle. I was taught to band poodles for AKC shows. I'm pretty good with bands.
> 
> Hazel doesn't enjoy her hair being up and the way she rubs her head tears her hair and pulls her bands out. Her eye lashes are torn all to bits because I can't get her to stop pulling her hair down.
> 
> Plus she doesn't have good hair. It could be thicker. That doesn't help with the hair damage when she goes to rubbing her head.


I have never heard of bands actually being pulled down and out. I can understand a loose scrunchie falling out, but a tightly wrapped band? I can just imagine the amount of breakage for that, yikes!

I use a small, ball tipped scissor to cut them out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use my itty bitty embroidery scissors.......and when I 'lose' them I use the little hook that comes with the loom bands to pull it away and snip it with scissors......I have used my seam ripper too! 
Molly rubs her face too.....so her TK by the end of the day is a mess! Damn I hate those broken hairs above her eyes! hahahaha!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Mithy said:


> itzmeigh said:
> 
> 
> > Hazel doesn't just rub her head. I'll have to video her doing it. It's the way she rubs her head that pulls it down. She's not my first banded poodle. I was taught to band poodles for AKC shows. I'm pretty good with bands.
> ...


She does better with bands they will last a couple of days. But bands take longer to put in and are tougher on the hair overall. And still have to be replaced every couple of days. I did use bands more when she was younger and had shorter hair but now mostly use soft type bands because they are faster and easier to put in even if I have to redo it a couple of times a day. 

Basically she gets on the couch and jams her head between 2 of the back cushions with a wiping motion over and over and over. Not too much different from a poodle trying to dry it's self only more "violent". She will sometimes do it several times a day. 

Crazy fun times!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The band staying in place is not our problem........it's the hair ! At the end of the day the band is still in her hair but she has rubbed her face and head in the couch pillows or carpets so vigorously that she ends up with her hair in her face! Then the band is sometimes hard to remove without hair breakage! I just took these pics a few minutes ago...........I usually take out the band before she settles down for night so we don't get matts!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I've never had a poodle but am getting one this fall, and of course I have so many questions and concerns about the grooming. How long is the hair of a topknot when it starts needing the bands?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lori G said:


> I've never had a poodle but am getting one this fall, and of course I have so many questions and concerns about the grooming. How long is the hair of a topknot when it starts needing the bands?



LoriG you can do little devil horns (one band over each eye) as soon as the hair starts falling in their eyes.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I do Khaleesi's topknot every few days usually every 3-4. I probably need to do it more often so there's less breakage she's such a wild one when she plays and she's a serial rub'er as well so her topknot tends to take a lickin in just two days.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I band show topknots starting when are about 4 months old. At that age, I'll bathe and band on a Sunday and it often falls out after a couple of days.

By 6-7 months old, I band and it generally lasts all week.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I band show topknots starting when are about 4 months old. At that age, I'll bathe and band on a Sunday and it often falls out after a couple of days.
> 
> By 6-7 months old, I band and it generally lasts all week.


A week, wow! Could you please share the type of bands you use, any product, and your technique? Maybe a pic? Thank you!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> CharismaticMillie said:
> 
> 
> > I band show topknots starting when are about 4 months old. At that age, I'll bathe and band on a Sunday and it often falls out after a couple of days.
> ...



I think if I used enough rubber bands and got the hair neat and tight enough I could get Hazel to last 3-4 days. I don't think she would make a week because she is very violent when she rubs her head. But I could see it lasting a week if she wasn't a rubber. 

You have to use the rubber bands (and by rubber I really mean latex) and good quality ones help a lot. Then section the hair very straight and neat and in smaller sections. Then you band each section to the section behind it and band the loose part as well. (Think unicorn horn!)

It can be done. But I'm far too lazy to bother with it and I like the more floppy topknot. But proper banding will help the hair break less and grow longer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> A week, wow! Could you please share the type of bands you use, any product, and your technique? Maybe a pic? Thank you!


Do you have enough hair to band? That's usually what would make it not last

Almost 6 month old puppy dog. I sort of did a sloppy job with the bands (not very even!).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Do you have enough hair to band? That's usually what would make it not last
> 
> Almost 6 month old puppy dog. I sort of did a sloppy job with the bands (not very even!).


Oh, that puppy is gorgeous  

I have never cut Maizie's topknot and she is 9 months old, but she does have some shorter wisps, and she is a rubber and hard player!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> zooeysmom said:
> 
> 
> > A week, wow! Could you please share the type of bands you use, any product, and your technique? Maybe a pic? Thank you!
> ...


Devil horns!! So cute. 

But no way those bands would last a week on Hazel. As loose as those are they'd last her about 45 minutes! 

When I get home today I'll band Hazel a few different ways for fun.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

itzmeigh said:


> Devil horns!! So cute.
> 
> But no way those bands would last a week on Hazel. As loose as those are they'd last her about 45 minutes!
> 
> When I get home today I'll band Hazel a few different ways for fun.


I mean, they are pretty snugly wrapped around the hair. The hair just isn't pulled tight, because that would be uncomfortable.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, that puppy is gorgeous
> 
> I have never cut Maizie's topknot and she is 9 months old, but she does have some shorter wisps, and she is a rubber and hard player!


You're still doing devil horns, right? A single band won't stay in well at this age.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I just came back to this thread, I didn't realize at first you were all talking about banding, lol. I've never put bands in Abbey's TK! Does everyone here band TK's?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> You're still doing devil horns, right? A single band won't stay in well at this age.


Not every day, but I will now  Thanks.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Caddy said:


> I just came back to this thread, I didn't realize at first you were all talking about banding, lol. I've never put bands in Abbey's TK! Does everyone here band TK's?


I think everyone on this thread bands their poodles TK, I've never seen so many banders in one place! It's waaaaaay more common to go with a trimmed TK sooooo much work keeping it long!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> I think everyone on this thread bands their poodles TK, I've never seen so many banders in one place! It's waaaaaay more common to go with a trimmed TK sooooo much work keeping it long!


Lily is in bands, Javelin not. I plan to keep him scissored.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

I comb out Delilah's TK every 3 or 4 days. Now that it is longer I can band it and it stays pretty well and Delilah doesn't rub her head so I'm lucky that way. I try different ways to band her hair probably not traditional but I'm trying to see what looks good on her and what prevents matting the best.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I band Oliver's topknot. It's probably six-seven inches at the longest now.

Why band? Well, my guy isn't eligible to show conformation and even if he were, wouldn't belong in that ring given his breeding and build. But I like a longer topknot and it's been fun growing it out since he had zilch on his ears and head when I got him .

He does rub his face and head, though. Yesterday he was bathed, so got banded. Today before we left to run errands he got fresh bands. Now we'll probably go 3 or 4 days with these bands. I use the technique from a video posted on PF that is progressive banding and pretty much lets the topknot lie flat. It's not like I'm spraying it up to go out or anything, not that I've experience with that LOL.

For me, it's not only that I love how my precious guy looks with all the hair. It's also he's my first Poodle. And if I can handle some coat now, maybe down the line a breeder will consider me for a Tpoo eligible for the ring. That isn't a responsibility I'd want to agree to without having had some hands on experience. Mostly it's he's my first Poodle and after loving them for a lifetime, I finally realized I might could have one :adore::amen:.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

As a side note, When I have decided to cut my girls topknots down, I saved them. It was cool to compare how their color changed as they got older, and now it means a lot, a very lot, to still have a little piece of Taylee and Tangee with me.
I don't know if I will ever cut Timi's down though. Taylee hated having hers banded, so I let her off the hook, Tangee looked awful in a topknot, and Teaka, after years of trying, I never could keep it from falling in her eyes, but Timi is good with the topknot in all respects, so looks like she is keeping it...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?



Since Lily's mom was white her coat is on the fine side. When I kept her in a scissored TK I found that even just a couple of mm of extra length made it flop over her eyes. Since I need to know that she can see my signals in obedience and agility it seemed easier to let it grow and band it up. since then it has sort of just become her look!


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

Caddy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?


I started grooming Delilah myself and I groom her the way I like her to look and it might not be the traditional way. I like her longer TK and I'm trying to blend in the shorter coat and long TK to make her look attractive. She will never be shown so it's just for my enjoyment. I did the braid look on her and it wasn't bad just took some time, it lasted 3 days.
Banding prevents matting so if you want the longer TK you do have to band plus give the TK some structure.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?


Khaleesi was shown a few times but we decided it wasn't for her but I'm not likely to change her long hair, just maybe calm down on the strictness of it's look (I never was that great about banding daily). I like a nice trimmed down TK, but I see it all the time and thought it's far too ordinary for Khaleesi, long hair suits her giving her an ultra femme look I love and that halo of hair is breathtaking people respond as though they are seeing a unicorn and it's great, I'm a girly girl when it comes to my spoo (her toenails are often pink or purple or blue too!) funny enough I myself am not likely to be wearing a dress anytime too! Lol but more seriously Khaleesi's line is known for a more slender almost delicate looking bone structure, her head I'm sure would look very tiny in a regular TK and the hair on her head is pretty soft I can see it not holding shape if I did trim it down. I want to see how long I can get these ears and TK.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?


Because it looks beautiful


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

My grooming expertise are tapped out at the moment so adding another talent (banding) is not going to happen for us. I am really surprised at how many of you do though. There must be that "awful stage" when growing a TK out.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Caddy said:


> My grooming expertise are tapped out at the moment so adding another talent (banding) is not going to happen for us. I am really surprised at how many of you do though. There must be that "awful stage" when growing a TK out.


Banding only has to be as hard as you make it on a pet. Hazel won't ever show. But I love her long hair! Her topknot has never been cut (Frizzies cut off but that's it.) so we never really had an awkward stage. Well, I take that back, there was atone around 4-8 months where it could be up or down. And 8-12 months where she was mostly in coat change and it looked rough. But mostly it looks like my pictures from my first post. 


99% of the time banding for her means me grabbing a clump of hair and wrapping a pony tail holder around it. If she's lucky I run the pin brush through it before I tie it up. I brush it about every 3-4 days but reband it about every day or 2. 

I only bother with combing and separating and multiple bands if I need for her hair to stay up and look nice for a longer period of time. 

It really isn't all that different from deciding if your child will have long hair or short hair. It's just that with long hair you have to tie it up or it falls in their face and they can't see. 

I like doing braids or flowers or bows or 2 ponytails... Just for fun and she loves the attention when we are out!

If I were maintaining her topknot for show I'd go about it a whole different way. For us it is just about fun.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

ososmart said:


> I comb out Delilah's TK every 3 or 4 days. Now that it is longer I can band it and it stays pretty well and Delilah doesn't rub her head so I'm lucky that way. I try different ways to band her hair probably not traditional but I'm trying to see what looks good on her and what prevents matting the best.



I love her dos!! I might have to steal the double braid. I don't know of Hazel could pull that off though. Her head seems slender and her hair is thinner then I'd like. 

I like to do 2 ponies like this... We call it her 80's teenager look. (I don't have a picture from the front apparently!)


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Caddy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?


I do it because it looks so feminine and nice. People always comment and think that she's a show dog. I personally only want the top knot long enough so that I can tie the front in one band. I don't want it to be so long that it lays flat on her head, I like it to have some body. So I do scissor the head and ears into shape around her banded top knot and blend it into the body.

This is also Mira's first year, so perhaps when she's older I'll switch it up, chop the bands off and put her in a german clip or something


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?



What else would hold her bows?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if your dog is not being shown in conformation, why would you grow a TK -just to band it? Why wouldn't you keep it as a full, but trimmed actual TK?


If Molly didn't have her TK I wouldn't have anything to do..........? LOL!

Molly has an 'incorrect coat' so her TK is wavy and soft & she really couldn't pull off a scissored TK anyway.....too wispy!
So for her, a long TK goes with my love of long & fluffy & poodley!!
And then of course......I love the attention she gets when we are out and about and I hear "OH LOOK! Her ribbon matches her collar and her nail polish!" LOL! It's like having a beautiful child that people Ohhhh & Ahhh over! Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## CoffeeN'Cream (Sep 14, 2015)

This is how Misha's topknot usually looks this time of day. I have it cut short half the time and then I grow it out again. I just think his face looks so refined with the long hair (except maybe in this photo, lol). I sometimes actually band his hair, but more than not I just grab the part that hangs into his eyes and put one of my hair ties in it so he can see.

Balthazar's is reaching the slightly annoying point where it's too short to band but falls in his eyes. With Misha I would just pin it back with barrettes, but Balthazar puts everything into his mouth so it wouldn't be safe. 








Misha tonight








Balthazar tonight


----------

